# Toshiba BDX2250 Blu-Ray player issue



## Powerpunk 5000 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is a common problem but basically I have a blu-ray player... that doesn't play blu-rays, LOL. A DVD works perfectly fine but any Blu-Ray disc being put into the player elicits a "No Disc" message. Had the player almost a year and can't quite remember if a blu-ray disc was played in it before (it's my dad's player). Firmware is fully updated and all that jazz.

Any ideas? Or is this just like the 4th thing he's bought from Best Buy that somehow is giving him problems and we just need to take our business somewhere else? LOL.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Faulty player.

And I wouldn't consider this a Best Buy issue. If anything, this is a "you get what you pay for" scenario. The majority of complaints for any store/vendor are going to be on their "budget" or "low tier" items.


----------



## Powerpunk 5000 (Mar 30, 2007)

Dogg said:


> Faulty player.
> 
> And I wouldn't consider this a Best Buy issue. If anything, this is a "you get what you pay for" scenario. The majority of complaints for any store/vendor are going to be on their "budget" or "low tier" items.


I refuse to believe buying 2 Sony and 1 Toshiba product from the same place all being faulty is a "get what you pay for" scenario unless Sony and Toshiba have suddenly become bad product companies...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It serves no purpose for a store to purposely sell faulty hardware. In any case, it would depend upon what was actually wrong with the hardware. It's true that Best Buy, and many other B&M stores overcharge and their sales people typically have little knowledge of what they are trying to sell. But the hardware itself has never been an issue. 

So maybe it's just bad luck. In any case, Toshiba is 2nd tier, and a $68 Blu-Ray player is low end.


----------



## Powerpunk 5000 (Mar 30, 2007)

Dogg said:


> It serves no purpose for a store to purposely sell faulty hardware. In any case, it would depend upon what was actually wrong with the hardware. It's true that Best Buy, and many other B&M stores overcharge and their sales people typically have little knowledge of what they are trying to sell. But the hardware itself has never been an issue.
> 
> So maybe it's just bad luck. In any case, Toshiba is 2nd tier, and a $68 Blu-Ray player is low end.


Thanks for the info, but I find it a bit unsettling that a "2nd tier" product is not considered good enough to... ya know, WORK. :huh:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't explain why three units apparently don't work. I simply don't have enough information on the issue.

If you want to blame it on Best Buy, be my guest. I don't care if you shop there or not. I haven't even stepped foot in one since I bought my last TV almost 5 years ago now.

My point on 2nd tier products was in defense of the "you get what you pay for statement". It's pretty much a given that if you buy a cheap product, it isn't likely to have a long life. There are exceptions of course. But in general, cheap and/or generic products do not live a long useful life.

In any case, you stated it's over a year old. Any number of issues could have occurred during the time it's been sitting in the TV cabinet.

Two very common issues damage a lot of home media devices. 1) Lack of proper ventilation. Especially in the case of items like DVD players and especially in the low end models. They are made small and thin to cut cost and often lack decent ventilation. Then people take them home and stack other units on top of them or put them on top of other hot units. So the electronics cook and quickly fail. 2) power surges.


----------



## BeemerBiker (Oct 7, 2012)

My BDX2250 just failed last week. The same symptom - It plays DVD's just fine, but no longer BluRays as it ejects the disk. I routinely make backups of all my DVDs and BluRays and only play the backup and have never had a problem. Up until last week my BDX2250 played industry standard pressed BluRay or BD-R copies of the same movie without any problem. However, new BluRay players released since feb 2012 have cinivia protection and I suspect none of my BluRay backups will play if I replace my Toshiba with a newer model.

I suspect a firmware update from Toshiba caused this problem last week. I cannot find a repository of firmware using google. The toshiba site shows no firmware available but I know there is since it was updated last week. I also recall updating the unit a year ago. This unit was not abused, not near an amp nor any heat source nor was stuff stacked on it. It should not have failed. The fact that the DVD works and the blu-ray no longer does is suspicious. I would like to be able to revert the firmware to a previous version if I can find a repository.


----------

